
Backup Your Entire GitHub and This Is How to Do It - keyboardman
https://leimao.github.io/blog/Backup-GitHub/
======
marpstar
Obligatory "you're granting GitHub keys to a tool on the internet and should
proceed with caution (and only give read permissions), lest something go wrong
and you lose all of your data" warning.

~~~
toper-centage
Better backup your github first!

